# Venezuela: National Constituent Assembly Elections overshadowed by violence and US interference



## Bleipriester (Aug 1, 2017)

While the "opposition´s" unofficial referendum was held without accidents, 10 people died in 200 attacks on regular polling stations of the National Constituent Assembly Elections.






Roadside bomb explodes in Caracas during the election

The Trump regime reacted with theft and an outburst of fury to the democratic process. The National Constituent Assembly Elections determine who will draft the new constitution. However, the assembly does not only consist of regional representatives but some seats are reserved for indigenous peoples and interest groups like students and businessmen:






The turnout with 41,5 % sounds low but for Valenzuela it is a lot.
The last constitution was created this way in 1999. It was ratified by a referendum and the following elections marked the transition from the Fourth Republic of Venezuela to the Bolivarian Republic of Venezuela.

Venezuela: 10 Dead, 200 Voting Centers Attacked as US Sanctions Maduro


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 1, 2017)

*The Trump regime reacted with theft*

Can you translate this into non-Commie speak?
*
and an outburst of fury to the democratic process.*

What did this "election" have to do with democracy?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 1, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *The Trump regime reacted with theft*
> 
> Can you translate this into non-Commie speak?
> *
> ...


The Venezuelan people does not only vote on a new constitution but it also actively participates in its creation. What the heck can be more democratic?


----------



## Toro (Aug 1, 2017)

The fraudulent vote was "won" by the incompetent socialists who have run Venezuela right into the ground.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 1, 2017)

Toro said:


> The fraudulent vote was "won" by the incompetent socialists who have run Venezuela right into the ground.


That fact that it was an election to man the assembly and thus no party won or lost shows us the complete lack of knowledge you have about the issue. And when your terrorist "opposition" does not partake and boycotts the elections, you don´t have to wonder when the assembly is full of Chavistas.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 1, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *The Trump regime reacted with theft*
> ...



Everyone who doesn't have their head up their ass knows this vote was a fraudulent scam.  Why do people like you always side with dictators and despots?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 1, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


There is no dictator. Maduro is the democratically elected President. There is no regime. The "opposition" has the majority in the Parliament. You can see, the "opposition" is terrorist. Road side bombs are not an adequate mean to protest an election.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 1, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *The Trump regime reacted with theft*
> ...




*The Venezuelan people does not only vote on a new constitution but it also actively participates in its creation.*

If you think that's what just happened, you need to lay off the vodka.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 1, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


You democracy s limited to selecting the puppet that dances for you the next four years. There is nothing beyond that. And if we believe the candidates, the others are each born criminals. What are you talking about Venezuelan elections? There is nothing wrong with the National Constituent Assembly. In fact, it only represents what the term democracy refers to.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 1, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



*What are you talking about Venezuelan elections? There is nothing wrong with the National Constituent Assembly.*

Still working on your second bottle of the day?


----------



## miketx (Aug 1, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


He is  lib. It's what they do. Side with terrorists and commies and fascists. I like the Trump regime. Sounds kind of like the 60's.


----------

